# Didn't See It Coming - No Litter



## Kimberly Grimm (Aug 23, 2013)

So the breeder I was planning on using decided not to have a litter this year. The breeding was supposed to take place this month and I just found out this morning they changed their mind. 

So now I'm looking at Adirondac Goldens. Reputation is supposed to be great. I'll obviously be researching them and their planned breedings, but any feedback you guys have?


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

The homework you've done up to this point isn't a waste. The worst reaction you can have is to get the "impulse puppy buy" fever which strikes so many handlers once they've decided to get anothe prospect. I always plan on at least six months of networking and communications with breeders to test possible litters and to find that one dog that fits me best.
I know of a breeder in Colorado that's produced great goldens that I've gotten to watch work, but I think the handler probably wants to keep the info privy. Sometimes finding a decent breeder that doesn't come along with all the poltics and gotchas is worth protecting as a source.
The more breeders of working goldens you interact with, the better choice you're likely to make down the road. Don't get discouraged, this is par for the course.

Jim


----------



## Kimberly Grimm (Aug 23, 2013)

Through my SAR team I was just put in touch with another breeder in CT that I know I wouldn't have found on my own. It seems to be a smaller operation than Adirondac, which I find appealing.

I definitely don't need a puppy today, but I was hoping by the end of the year or beginning of next. It was just that initial panic of having to "start over" after having everything planned out.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck on your hunt. Don't get discouraged. Sometimes I think fate plays a hand in getting you to the "right" pup that's waiting for you.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> Good luck on your hunt. Don't get discouraged. Sometimes I think fate plays a hand in getting you to the "right" pup that's waiting for you.


+1


----------

